# hmm. conflicting facts? or no one "really" knows ..yet?



## CANADIAN F0RCES (26 May 2009)

Hey im pretty new to this site, I look around mostly. This being my first post I thought I'd ask a fairly relevant question. 
I'v completed all my process - my clearance check (completed once before but a year had passed so I needed another one) - and I was told the closest BMQ was in October. now I dont know if this is because of standown.lol but there has GOT to be sumthing else..im from Ontario like..Hamilton area..haha. I going for Sig-Op but I WANT IN NOW =(
lol
I saw theres threads speculation for BMQ's in June/July/Sept etc so why would they tell me I'd probably have to wait til OCtober!!..should I bug them or ask about these other months or jsut shut up and wait.? 
thannks for any help.
Kiran.


----------



## Cooldevil789 (26 May 2009)

Let me give you a little assistance here, I am in the same bout as you, I just finished my medical yesterday, which makes all my testing completed. I am basically just waiting for the final yes, and the BMQ date.

I'm under the understanding that it really all depends on what your going for, if your going reg force of reserves, and what trade your taking.

When I inquired about my situation, I was told that there were still spots open in July. 

Food for thought


----------



## Fishbone Jones (26 May 2009)

You two aren't the only ones on the list. There are a myriad of factors to determine your BMQ date. If you've been accepted and sworn in, sit back an relax until you're called. All your fretting and phone calls won't speed anything up, you'll be called when you're needed. Until then, stay out of trouble and enjoy your freedom.


----------



## CANADIAN F0RCES (26 May 2009)

haha respect.
 time to just keep runing n' pushups and going to see the new terminator.


----------



## Loachman (27 May 2009)

CANADIAN F0RCES said:
			
		

> haha respect.



And by that you mean what?


----------



## CANADIAN F0RCES (27 May 2009)

its from Ali G.
When he heard something he liked he said, "respect".
I say it alot instead of "yeah" or "thanks".  
=)


----------



## Cooldevil789 (27 May 2009)

Good old ally G. lol
Forces, you said you were from the Hamilton area, we need to go for a drink or something if we get accepted around the same time 

Hopefully we both get earlier then later bmqs


----------



## Loachman (27 May 2009)

CANADIAN F0RCES said:
			
		

> its from Ali G.
> When he heard something he liked he said, "respect".
> I say it alot instead of "yeah" or "thanks".
> =)



Roger.

Now I have to go and find out what an Ali G is.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (27 May 2009)

Hint.....grownups [at least the ones on this site] prefer something more along the lines of "Thank You".

Bruce


----------



## GAP (27 May 2009)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Roger.
> 
> Now I have to go and find out what an Ali G is.



Well, it either MSN speak for alligator or it refers to Allison Grant pictured below


----------



## Loachman (27 May 2009)

I like your version better, but:

"Ali G (AKA Alistair Leslie Graham) is a satirical fictional character invented and played by English comedian Sacha Baron Cohen." http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ali_G

There's also an Ali G Translator:  "Java-based application which converts a string of text into his style of speech." www.mackers.com/alig/

Mostly the latter seems to drop final "g"s, substitute lower case letters for capitals, and change "er" at the end of words for "a". For example: "one learns somethin new every day. whetha or not it is of any use is entirely anotha matta".


----------



## CANADIAN F0RCES (27 May 2009)

Cooldevil yeah man sounds good. I called in today and my security ccheck aint back yet. ah well they said by thursday hopefully! =)
haha Loachman your cool.

He is also the man behind the "Borat" character!


----------



## Toad (30 May 2009)

You just got to relax, I finished my medical/interview at the end of may (24th i believe) and yesterday I recieved my call for basic at the end of july (kind of repeating myself from last thread, sorry in advance)..
Now there's two things you can really do (my opinion). One is sit by the phone for who knows how long with "The Waiting" by Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers playing on loop. Or do what I did and seen it as an extension to my "pre BMQ training regime".


----------

